# How Often Do You Use Ibuprofen Or Naproxen, And...



## Damaged Goods (Dec 24, 2019)

… have their been side effects, whether they be symptoms such as stomach or reflux issues or chest pain, or objective findings such as elevated blood pressure, abnormal blood chemistry, or abnormal EKG?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

I can't take Naproxen.. at all..and Ibuprofen only sparingly and when absolutely necessary, because I have a  Hiatus (Hiatal) Hernia, and they cause all sorts of agonies.

The Ibuprofen is ok to take if I just take it maybe once or twice with many days inbetween, ( and that's despite taking Lansoprazole every morning)  but the Naproxen which was initally given to me and equally to many of my friends.. for lower back pain, not only doeesn't work for me  as a painkiller but causes huge issues with my gut!!


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 24, 2019)

Lucky me; I never use it.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm not supposed to take Naproxen, but I do, as it works for me, with no stomach issues.  I am only supposed to take Tylenol, which really does not work for me.  Considering going for pain management, but I have So Many doctors as it is..............

"You have So Many Issues" my primary care doc just said to me.  Ugh.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 24, 2019)

Rarely take any over the counter pain meds. 
I grow my own pain med.
It’s better and cheaper for me.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)

Never.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 24, 2019)

I use them when I really need to, but they are hard on my stomach.
Tylenol is "so-so" when it comes to pain.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 24, 2019)

I keep a small bottle of generic Naproxen Sodium handy, and take one if/when I'm anticipating, and/or after doing some heavy outdoor work.  I have a bit of hip arthritis, and one of these pills seems to help.  I've almost used a bottle of 50 pills over this past year.  Since I try to avoid taking any medications on a regular basis....other than a daily vitamin pill...I've noticed No side effects.


----------



## Mike (Dec 24, 2019)

After an operation on my nasal passages and suffereing
pain for hours afterwards because the rules are that pain
killers are only dispensed every 6 hours in the hospital that
I was in, I spoke with the Surgeon and asked if I could have
pain killers every two hours by changing the tablets, he said
OK, so I had Paracetamol, then 2 hours later Ibuprofen and
had no pain.

Unfortunately I carried on this method later when I had back
pain, in the end I discovered that the Ibuprofen was bad for
the kidneys and they were causing the back pain instead of
taking it away.

So be wary, very wary of Ibuprofen because it causes renal
problems and also as hollydolly says if you have had any kind
of ulcer leave them alone.

Mike.


----------



## Llynn (Dec 24, 2019)

Last year Kaiser sent out letters to older men warning about the risks of taking ibuprofen. My doc has always warned me about possible loss of kidney function. I stopped taking it for arthritis pain five or six years ago.


----------



## drifter (Dec 24, 2019)

I used to use ibuprofen regularly for this or that pain but after I had a heart attack my medical
people said not to use it any more, instead I should use Tylenol instead.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 24, 2019)

Don't take any NSAIDs including this one since learning it may be worsening my osteoarthritis, the very condition that's causing the pain.


----------



## oldman (Dec 24, 2019)

A few weeks ago, I had really bad pain in my quadriceps tendon. I still officiate high school and small college basketball and I must have made a bad move that probably stretched it a bit. The pain was in its second day and my wife handed me a liquid Advil. I took it with water, but it got stuck in my throat and began to dissolve. That thing burned my throat like it was on fire. I remembered when I was in the Marines and a fellow Marine began to choke on a piece of licorice and the Medic gave him a couple of pretzels and told him to chew them and swallow with water. Just after a very short maybe 30 seconds, he was better, so I did the same. The burning eased, but my throat felt kind of funny for the rest of the day. Next morning, all was OK. 

Usually, I don't take anything for pain. I never trusted taking any meds back when I was flying for fear that I would be hit with a random drug test and test positive for some drug that the company didn't consider as practical. I did get tested maybe 3 or 4 times during my career for a random drug/alcohol screening test.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 24, 2019)

Any kind of oral over the counter pain killer is brutal on the stomach. Anti inflammatories are even harder on the stomach. I can’t tolerate them.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 24, 2019)

Naproxen 220mg morning and evening.  If I go higher than that, it impacts my kidney function.  No other side effects but I always take them with food.


----------



## oldman (Dec 24, 2019)

Naproxen or Naprosyn are non steroidal drugs. Very harsh on the digestive system and some people cannot tolerate using them. Aleve is a big seller in the U.S.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 25, 2019)

For years I was told I could only take Tylenol (or a generic of..).  Other OTC drugs for pain do not mix with the medications I take. Blessedly, I don't suffer with arthritis pain, though I've been diagnosed as having it. And I don't get headaches nearly as much as I did when I was younger.


----------



## Hulaboomer1 (Dec 29, 2019)

Does anyone suffer from acid reflux? Lately it seems that it gets worse. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 29, 2019)

I take Tylenol on very rare occasions usually for a headache  because it does bother my stomach and hiatal hernia. 
None of these drugs help my achy knees and legs and I find I get more relief with heat or cold. I use whatever feels good.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2019)

I take 400 mg. of Ibuprofen (a review I read said that was safe and up to 600 mg. daily but not more) not very often at all for hip, neck and back and don't take any more than that in a 24 hour period.  I've heard mixed reviews from online sources and doctors.  Some say it is especially hard on the liver and never should be taken with an alcoholic beverage.  Tylenol does me no good but used to help me with cramps years ago.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 1, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I take Tylenol on very rare occasions usually for a headache  because it does bother my stomach and hiatal hernia.
> None of these drugs help my achy knees and legs and I find I get more relief with heat or cold. I use whatever feels good.


I find the same thing with the osteoarthritis in my fingers.  Sometimes relief comes with heat, sometimes with cold.  It's obvious to me which to use when, and isn't dependent on the weather or ambient temperature.  Very strange.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Don't take any NSAIDs including this one since learning it may be worsening my osteoarthritis, the very condition that's causing the pain.


 I have OA...I didn't know that NSAID's make it worse....  not that I take them very much altho' my doc tries to insists that they are the only meds which will help with the pain. What do you take instead for the pain when it's at it's worst ?..I have it in my hands ...


----------



## oldman (Jan 1, 2020)

Hulaboomer1 said:


> Does anyone suffer from acid reflux? Lately it seems that it gets worse. Any thoughts?


Go to your doctor and get a script for 40mgs. of Omeprazole. You can buy a lower dose OTC, I think. I have been using it for about 5 years now and have not had any acid reflux since. (knock on wood)


----------



## StarSong (Jan 1, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I have OA...I didn't know that NSAID's make it worse....  not that I take them very much altho' my doc tries to insists that they are the only meds which will help with the pain. What do you take instead for the pain when it's at it's worst ?..I have it in my hands ...


Sometimes acetaminophen. 
There have been several studies showing that NSAIDs can worsen OA.  Google it.  Here's a good starting point: 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26564576


----------



## Catlady (Jan 1, 2020)

Have never taken it, didn't even know what Naproxen was, had to look it up.  =

One of the most important differences between Aleve and ibuprofen is the *length of time they act for*. Ibuprofen is short-acting and is better suited for the treatment of acute pain, whereas Aleve is long-acting and is used for the treatment of chronic conditions. Aleve is more likely than ibuprofen to cause gastrointestinal (GI) side effects because it is longer acting. Ibuprofen is also the most appropriate NSAID (nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drug) for children.


----------



## Doomp (Jan 1, 2020)

I don't take any NSAID, ever. Not ibuprofen, Naproxen, or aspirin. They shut down my kidneys. I was very lucky and my kidneys recovered, but many people aren't so lucky. If you have any unpleasant side effects, you might want to get a CBC to see where your kidney levels are. (Not everybody has my reaction; it was an allergy. But it snuck up on me.)


----------



## Curiousguy69 (Jan 2, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> … have their been side effects, whether they be symptoms such as stomach or reflux issues or chest pain, or objective findings such as elevated blood pressure, abnormal blood chemistry, or abnormal EKG?


Be very careful with NSAIDS.  They are incompatible with certain BP medications, such as Benicar, and perhaps other sartans.


----------



## rgp (Jan 8, 2020)

Have been taking a 325/mg Aspirin on docs orders since 2001 [heart attack] And, about three years ago, It was suggested that I take Indomethacin 50/mg twice daily for arthritis.....But I am trying ever so slowly to get off both of them.......the pain is [some days] through the roof......The good days are bad.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Jan 9, 2020)

NEVER
I Rarely take a few low dose aspirins only  if in strong pain and everything else to stop or decrease the pain has failed!


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 9, 2020)

A soak in the hot tub or a good massage works wonders.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jan 10, 2020)

I'll take naproxen or ibuprofen sparingly if the pain merits it or I simply must keep going.  If the problem will respond to acetaminophen, I'll go with that as a somewhat safer alternative.  One must be careful in putting out one fire not to start another, and I know of some people who gulp OTC pain pills like candy...


----------



## rgp (Jan 10, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> A soak in the hot tub or a good massage works wonders.




 Not really practical when ya think about it.....I for example, do not have a tub, I have only a shower. [perhaps a mistake when i built the house] ? And how long [really] does the massage relief last ? A day maybe? I tried it at a chiropractor's office , I never got much out of it.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 10, 2020)

rgp said:


> Not really practical when ya think about it.....I for example, do not have a tub, I have only a shower. [perhaps a mistake when i built the house] ? And how long [really] does the massage relief last ? A day maybe? I tried it at a chiropractor's office , I never got much out of it.


Guess it depends on what ails ya and if it's chronic condition.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 27, 2020)

rgp said:


> Not really practical when ya think about it.....I for example, do not have a tub, I have only a shower. [perhaps a mistake when i built the house] ? And how long [really] does the massage relief last ? A day maybe? I tried it at a chiropractor's office , I never got much out of it.


I don't have a tub either. I have two bathrooms upstairs and they both have showers. Plus, I can't do hot tubs, they make me feel awful. Don't know what that hot water does to me, but I can only stand about 5 minutes in one.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 27, 2020)

Rasputin said:


> I don't have a tub either. I have two bathrooms upstairs and they both have showers. Plus, I can't do hot tubs, they make me feel awful. Don't know what that hot water does to me, but I can only stand about 5 minutes in one.


I'm sorry to hear that @Rasputin, do massages help? I'm thinking about replacing one of our tubs with a walk-in shower, it just makes sense to remove a tripping hazard (for my wife - of course).


----------

